# Phone conversation



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 25, 2008)

The husband is speaking on the phone.

"Yes, mother, I've had a hard day. Jennifer has been most difficult - I know I ought to be more firm, but it is hard. Well, you know how she is. Yes, I remember you warned me. I remember you told me that she was a vile creature who would make my life miserable and you begged me not to marry her. You were perfectly right. You want to speak with her? All right."   

He looks up from the telephone and calls to his wife in the next room...

"Jennifer, your mother wants to talk to you!"


----------



## Halo (Jan 25, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 25, 2008)

not as good as the  other one you posted


----------

